# Share moving cost for southern California to GDL JaL MX



## gsalcedo01 (May 10, 2011)

I'm planing to bring my household goods in to Guadalajara Jal MX. I'm looking for people wanting to do the same (or near by cities) in the next 30 days, we can share the transportation fees to save money. If you are interested please contact me at 714/515-6711.

Thanks


----------

